# 18 ft all welded center console seaark



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

So after working on this boat I bought for the kids all winter to get it ready for them to river and inshore fish. They tell me they would rather have dirt bikes WTF ,FML!!!! " Dad if we want to fish, we can just take the Cape Horn." So I am thinking of selling it. The only problem is I have no idea what to ask. It is a 1999 18 foot seaark all welded center console , minkota trolling motor, and a 1999 70 hp johnson. It has new wiring, new steering,on board battery charger, and aluminum trailer I took the factory floor out , had Bobby at powerline reweld ALL of the floor supports and put the factory floor back in , just because I wanted to give them a boat that I would not have to worry about them taking out. What do you guys think I should ask for this rig? I figure I have 3500 in it so far. Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You need to post "What" Model you have.

1860 or 1872?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That and some pics.....Love them Ark's!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots of the best aluminum boats come from Monticello, Arkansas. Dura Craft, SeaArk, War Eagle, and several that are now out of business.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll give you 5 bucks and take it off your hands.....; p


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

I can text the pics if some one can post them. Not sure what model , I will have to look at the title when I get home.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

I will have to look at the title for the model when i get home. As for pictures, i can text them if some one will post them. I am not that technalogically advanced.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Josh,

Nice to meet you this afternoon--here are the pics.

Mike


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

....


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice to meet you too. Thanks for posting the pics Mike!!!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

How big is the deck?


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

5 feet long, 68 inches wide at the deck. the boat is 83 inches wide at the widest point.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Go for Frank


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Donedealin
Where are you located? I know someone that might be interested.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

west pensacola on 98 just past dogtrack.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Does everything work motor, trolling motor are there any leaks


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

What is the boat worth? IMO about $5,500- $6,500

What will the boat prob sell for? IMO $4,000- $5,000


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks skiff89 . Yes it all works,or at least it did 3 weeks ago when we took it out. No leaks, i had it in the water for 6 hours and the bilge pump never came on.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

I have one just like it with a 75 Merc. It has been a good boat for me the past 15 years.


----------



## dhunter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Bro.....would it be possible to post a pic or two of inside the boat and maybe a rear shot. Thanks NJ


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I had church tonight. I will try to get them posted tomorrow after work.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

donedealin said:


> So after working on this boat I bought for the kids all winter to get it ready for them to river and inshore fish. They tell me they would rather have dirt bikes WTF ,FML!!!! " Dad if we want to fish, we can just take the Cape Horn." ..............Thanks for the advice!!!


 
If they are like most kids they will change their mind about mid July.:boat:


----------

